# Hair Jigs for Brown Pigs!!!



## n-strut (Apr 14, 2010)

Hit a small flow this afternoon and found some good ones! All fish caught on a 1/8 ounce Black Bear Hair jig smeared with some ProCure. 5 fish 18” or better, with two of those going over 19”. 

What a day!!!













































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Athens_Smallmouth (Jun 12, 2013)

Very nice! I think I gotta start using hair jigs! Hoping to get out tomorrow so maybe I’ll try a couple that have been sitting in my bag unused forever.


----------



## n-strut (Apr 14, 2010)

Athens_Smallmouth said:


> Very nice! I think I gotta start using hair jigs! Hoping to get out tomorrow so maybe I’ll try a couple that have been sitting in my bag unused forever.


Thanks man,you should definitely try them, not to many people throw them and they pound the cold water fish. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n-strut (Apr 14, 2010)

.


----------



## n-strut (Apr 14, 2010)

.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Man you're extreme, water looks good behind you, great lookin fish, glad you took your cap off in that one pic, I was beginning to think they were all the same fish... nice! What weight waders you have from Bean? Thanx


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

That’s what i’m talking about, keep the reports coming.

Excellent job N-Strut.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Good job, n-strut, ya got some dandies there, brother.


----------



## n-strut (Apr 14, 2010)

EnonEye said:


> Man you're extreme, water looks good behind you, great lookin fish, glad you took your cap off in that one pic, I was beginning to think they were all the same fish... nice! What weight waders you have from Bean? Thanx


That are just regular lightweight waders. https://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/81314?page=kennebec-waders-with-superseam-technology-stocking-foot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n-strut (Apr 14, 2010)

acklac7 said:


> That’s what i’m talking about, keep the reports coming.
> 
> Excellent job N-Strut.


Thanks A J 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3 dog Ed (Apr 25, 2014)

Awesome job, that’s what dreams are made of! Nice pics too.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

n-strut, do you ever use the 'Bitsy Bugs?' That is my favorite smallmouth bait bout anywhere. Of course, the Erie big boys tend to want something a little bigger, but a few will always take the Bugs.


----------



## n-strut (Apr 14, 2010)

3 dog Ed said:


> Awesome job, that’s what dreams are made of! Nice pics too.


Thanks man, It was one of those days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n-strut (Apr 14, 2010)

$diesel$ said:


> n-strut, do you ever use the 'Bitsy Bugs?' That is my favorite smallmouth bait bout anywhere. Of course, the Erie big boys tend to want something a little bigger, but a few will always take the Bugs.


I have some, but have never used them. I need to smallie fish Erie, I can never talk my buddy into it, he’s a walleye snob


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Let me know when you have some free time, i would be happy to take you.
When water temp gets to high 40's, it's time to go.


----------



## n-strut (Apr 14, 2010)

$diesel$ said:


> Let me know when you have some free time, i would be happy to take you.
> When water temp gets to high 40's, it's time to go.


I’ve always got free time for that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Pro Cure... I bought some a couple years ago for cold water eyes.... Haven't caught a fish yet using it.
Gratz on your success!


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

I've never used Pro-Cure yet but had in mind to try some for salmon fishing in the Pere Marquette river this fall with my preferred hard baits. They use that product pretty religiously on the B.C. Outdoor Sportfishing show where there almost exclusively are targeting salmon. Yes, I know they are sponsored but felt that it was worth a try during my annual week up at the river for the fall migration. Interesting that you mention it for the smallmouth in conjunction with a hair jig. I've not really targeted smallmouth with hair jigs but definitely have caught some nice early season largemouth from Grand Lake using some all black hair jigs an old friend provided me with a number of years ago. He instructed me to use about a 1' piece of black Powerbait worm on the shank & I have had some decent results with this presentation on early season sunny days (fishing the south facing shoreline rocks as they warmed up). I fish Bitsy Bugs throughout the season as well with small craw imitators & downsized plastic chunks. I particularly like the long. slender chunks available from Venom or the small Zoom offering. Usually I opt for a black & blue jig with an all black trailer in the dark water we have here @ GLSM. Think I might try some Pro-Cure for bass this season though....seems reasonable enough to me. I also like the idea of using some for saugeye/walleyes. Mike


----------



## n-strut (Apr 14, 2010)

firemanmike2127 said:


> I've never used Pro-Cure yet but had in mind to try some for salmon fishing in the Pere Marquette river this fall with my preferred hard baits. They use that product pretty religiously on the B.C. Outdoor Sportfishing show where there almost exclusively are targeting salmon. Yes, I know they are sponsored but felt that it was worth a try during my annual week up at the river for the fall migration. Interesting that you mention it for the smallmouth in conjunction with a hair jig. I've not really targeted smallmouth with hair jigs but definitely have caught some nice early season largemouth from Grand Lake using some all black hair jigs an old friend provided me with a number of years ago. He instructed me to use about a 1' piece of black Powerbait worm on the shank & I have had some decent results with this presentation on early season sunny days (fishing the south facing shoreline rocks as they warmed up). I fish Bitsy Bugs throughout the season as well with small craw imitators & downsized plastic chunks. I particularly like the long. slender chunks available from Venom or the small Zoom offering. Usually I opt for a black & blue jig with an all black trailer in the dark water we have here @ GLSM. Think I might try some Pro-Cure for bass this season though....seems reasonable enough to me. I also like the idea of using some for saugeye/walleyes. Mike


I would definitely give it a shot, the thing that drew me to it was that’s it’s actually ground up crawfish and that gel really sticks to your jig or lure. I really only use it for winter and early spring smallies when your fishing for one or two bites. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Awesome fish man!!!! I got a few before the rains Saturday but none like that.... Beasts!!!


----------



## n-strut (Apr 14, 2010)

Scouted out a new creek with the boys and found a few quality fish, all on hair jigs!! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

done yourself proud youngman


----------



## edlovereze (Mar 7, 2012)

hey N-Strut, awesome fish man! I need to get my first fish of the year. Killing me to see everyone catching fish and I can't get one. Anyways, any particular brand of hair jig you like or do you make them yourself? Thought I would give it a try since I have never tried the hair jig before. Thanks for any info!


----------



## n-strut (Apr 14, 2010)

edlovereze said:


> hey N-Strut, awesome fish man! I need to get my first fish of the year. Killing me to see everyone catching fish and I can't get one. Anyways, any particular brand of hair jig you like or do you make them yourself? Thought I would give it a try since I have never tried the hair jig before. Thanks for any info!


Andy’s Custom Bass Lures, the Baby Craw Jig, Coyote Ugly and Bear Hair are my go to’s. I’d take some jerkbaits as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Pro-cure - I saw on a fishing show the makers of it said for it to work the baits had to be washed first. Then pro-cure put on the day you use it. Those baits need to be washed every time they are used with pro-cure.


----------

